
Intel Movidius Neural Compute Stick: Deep Learning and AI on a $79 USB Stick - olegkikin
http://anandtech.com/show/11649/intel-launches-movidius-neural-compute-stick
======
craigching
From the article:

"Like other players in the edge inference market, Movidius is looking to
promote and capitalize on the need for low-power but capable inference
processors for stand-alone devices."

Sounds like this is targeted at inference only, given the specs, that seems
like a reasonable conclusion, right?

------
olegkikin
100 GFLOPS (FP16) at 1W power.

For comparison:

Tesla P40 = 11,758 GFLOPS at 250 W ($5,600).

GeForce GTX 1080 = 8,873 GFLOPS at 180W ($550).

~~~
corysama
So, a 1080 is 50GFLOPs/watt and 16GFLOPs/$ vs 100/watt and 1.27/$ for the
stick.

The stick may be still useful for embedded/in the field/robotics apps?

